

Cleverest Logo Designs - sinan
http://abduzeedo.com/logo-design-z-p

======
Peroni
Firstly, this is a blog post from December 2009 so not quite 'news'.

Secondly, if the point of this was to help inspire people when creating their
own logo's then why link to an arbitrary page in the middle of their A-Z
collection when there is a specific page dedicated to this:
<http://abduzeedo.com/tags/logo>

Thirdly, tangentially, what is it about the use of the word 'cleverest' that
makes me cringe?!

~~~
sinan
Thanks for your comment. Well inspirational stuff is rarely new. There are
lots of "best of" topics containing stuff from past. This particular page was
chosen on purpose because it is the most interesting of the set. Of course you
are free to browse the rest of the set.

